# Finish an 8 week strain in 7 weeks?



## Jointsmith (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, so a roof disaster meant I had to take down most of my babies like two weeks ago, I had to get the landlord round and couldn't really risk it.

Anyway, roof is now fixed, so I've put the survivors back in to flower today, 3 WW and 3 Hindu Kush, both strains take 8 weeks to finish and I only have a max 7 weeks.

Dilema eh?

OK so here's what I've decided to do....

Based on Al B Fuct's info that it is the 12 dark period that it essencial to MJ's flowering. 

I'm going to add 7 - 10 extra 'nights' into my flowering period by doing a 6/12 cycle for 14 - 20 days at some point during the remainder of the grow.

Do you recon it would be better to do it all in one Burst, like at the start or end....

Or would it be better to space it out, like 2 days at the start of each week, which would also add the required 7 days.(I think...stoner maths).

Anyone tried doing this befpre or have an opinion of which would be better.

The plants have just come out of hiding and are starting their first proper dark period now in the tent....





I'm going away in just over 7 weeks and I want high grade to take with me.
Peace


----------



## purrrrple (Jun 5, 2009)

Jointsmith said:


> Ok, so a roof disaster meant I had to take down most of my babies like two weeks ago, I had to get the landlord round and couldn't really risk it.
> 
> Anyway, roof is now fixed, so I've put the survivors back in to flower today, 3 WW and 3 Hindu Kush, both strains take 8 weeks to finish and I only have a max 7 weeks.
> 
> ...


i think your going to end up with a hermy factory on your hands. All that change in the photoperiod cycle is going to send your plants into a frenzy wondering what time of the year they are in. Just hope and prey your genetics are strong and dont herm easily. Good Luck buddy, it does seem to make theoretical sense that the dark period is what is essential to the flowering period. What i worry about is all the wierd light cycles and how it will affect the plants. Post results, this is an interesting experiment.


----------



## helpmegrow (Jun 5, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea to me not sure what i mean by that purple but thats okay because hes idea isent that bad


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats certainly interesting but I cant see how it would mature faster. It would seem they would be under developed if anything.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jun 5, 2009)

thats hardcore drastic photoperiod changes, if your interested in doing this try it on one plant, the other guy is right, you can cause them to hermie, and may end up with the most insignificant buds, pure fluff, they need to the last few weeks to put on some weight, you just might be better off chopping them down the day you need to, but then again you need to dry and cure, thats 2 weeks alone


----------



## Jointsmith (Jun 5, 2009)

I hadn't really considered the hermie factor. With that in mind I think I'm going to go with spacing the extra 'nights' out, two days at the start of every week.

This will also let me do the biz over the weekend and leave the timer on during the week.

I'll post the results here I guess, and I'll need to set some sort of reminder to myself to do the times.

I need to make sure I'm right on the maths as well...


----------



## hectorius (Jun 5, 2009)

u better listen to me when i tell u what to do cause i feel like im just wasting my time with some of you folk. 1) get bud blood from advanced nutrients water plants right after inducing a 48 hour dark period at half the strength it says to use 2) set timer to 11 on 13 off for 1 week 3) set timer to 12/12 for 4 weeks 4) feed over drive from advanced nutrients week 5 and 6 also set timer to 11/13 again to finish them off last week of flush with a little molasses or brown sugar preferably raw brown sugar. easy peacy


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 6, 2009)

Hermaphrodism threat depends on the genetics.. Regarding the early harvest, I'm hugely against it on principle.. Premature bud really pisses me off.. But when I say early harvest, and premature I'm not guaging this on any time frame, I'm basing it on trichrome appearance.. You harvest when the maximum number of crystals are cloudy.. Some will still likely be clear, and more than that will likely have turned amber, but the majority are cloudy.. With the WW I've seen grown (bcseedking), this took roughly 10 weeks.. Some bud was harvested at 9weeks onward, but the best was by far the 70day final pile.. Heres the thing.. Seed companies lie, or atleast bend the truth.. They know that ppl want buds fast, so they underplay the ideal harvest point in almost all cases..
And regarding that WW crop, my buddy and I joked that somebody must have snuck in and laced his plants close to the final harvest at 70 days.. I'm not saying the 9week stuff was garbage at all, but the 10week stuff was twice as good..


----------



## hectorius (Jun 6, 2009)

white widow does take 9 to 10 weeks but most people dont use bud blood. bud blood basically make the plant show little nugs in 1 week instead of 2 weeks into 12/12 . Also by doing a 48 hour dark period it kick starts long strains into budding.


----------



## endogrowa (Jun 6, 2009)

good luck but increasing the frequency of the days is gonna be like growing weed from a different planet, might stress it out in weird ways, i don't know a bout herms but it is a possibility, i will look into this further.


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 6, 2009)

Plants typically measure dark length, not day length.. The main question I'd like answered that doesn't jive with that though, is how my plants always knew when to expect lights out, and drooped and released a hell of alot of vegitative odour about 10 minutes before that.. As for bud-blood, got any decent data on that, against a control?? I keep hearing ppl repeating these claims by the producers, but rarely see what they're talking about when it comes to actual results..


----------

